# syslog-ng segmentation fault

## moaxcp

I'm trying to setup syslog_ng for the first time. At the top of the syslog-ng.conf file there is an include

```
@include "scl.conf"
```

This file includes anything from scl/*/*.conf. Should I put my configs in there?

If so, I added one for auth at scl/auth/auth.conf

```
destination authlog { file("/var/log/auth.log"); };

filter f_auth { facility(auth); };

filter f_authpriv { facility(auth, authpriv); };

log { source(src); filter(f_authpriv); destination(authlog); };
```

This is currently causing a segmentation fault.

I would like to know if I am doing things right here. I like the idea of having seperate config files from what gentoo puts in there. This helps avoid problems with dispatch-conf when they are updated.

----------

## gerdesj

I haven't been near syslog-ng for some time now but a quick Google shows that SCL is the syslog configuration library and going by this: https://bazsi.blogs.balabit.com/2010/07/syslog-ng-contributions-redefined/ that would be one place for local configs.

This bit looks confused to me:

```

filter f_auth { facility(auth); }; 

filter f_authpriv { facility(auth, authpriv); };

```

You shouldn't get a seg fault from a miss config though unless you have hit a bug.  Be sure that syslog-ng is compiled correctly, not waiting a restart, not in @preserved-rebuild (or one of its dependencies)

Sorry can't be more help but no-one else with more knowledge has given you a hand yet.

Cheers

Jon[/quote]

----------

## moaxcp

I was able to put the configs directly in the conf file. From my google search I was getting under the impression that the scl was only for plugins not user configs. I was able to add a standard configuration directly to the conf file and it is working now.

I will look into the scl folder more because the link you posted makes it seem like what I was doing is ok.

----------

## gerdesj

 *moaxcp wrote:*   

> I was able to put the configs directly in the conf file. From my google search I was getting under the impression that the scl was only for plugins not user configs. I was able to add a standard configuration directly to the conf file and it is working now.
> 
> I will look into the scl folder more because the link you posted makes it seem like what I was doing is ok.

 

Glad it is working.  I think you are right and SCL is for vendor provided stuff.  

According to this: https://www.balabit.com/sites/default/files/documents/syslog-ng-ose-3.5-guides/en/syslog-ng-ose-v3.5-guide-admin/html/config-file.html config files are in a directory.  I haven't used syslog-ng in ages but I bet any file in there named something.conf will get included and if you put a number on the front of the filename they will be included in that order.

Cheers

Jon

----------

